# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Другие ОС >  Поддержка внешних USB Ethernet-карт на android 2.2

## inkindly

планируется замена рабочего ноута на планшет. Один минус - нужна сетевая карта. Гарантий, что пойдет внешняя на андроиде - нет, но кто-то упоминал.что какая-то версия андроида тянет внешние сетевые карточки. Брать планшет с семеркой не хочется,так как его стоимость на 3-5к выше. Подскажите. Может кто попробует. Интересует только версия 2.2

----------

